# Feeling like a boy in the girls' bathroom



## OptimusPrimer (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone!

  My name's Favian and I am a young professional who just entered the incredibly big world that is the beauty industry. Excited to learn all there is about beauty and have some fun while I take it all in. I hope my early living with mom and two sisters were enough to prepare me for this community!


----------

